# vertical black line



## Dargoulet (Jan 28, 2010)

I have a 42" Plasma Sanyo TV - 2 years old. My son was playing x-box on it and heard a "fizz" or some type of sound while he was playing the game, a vertical black line approx. 3-4" thick just off centre to the right appeared on the screen and has stayed there since (approx. 5 days now). Is this something that can be repaired at a reasonable cost. Any suggestions?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi Dargoulet


The vertical black line means that a component within the set has given out within the power supply or the inverter board. The set requires repair by a qualified service technician. Cost is determined by the amount of time required for repair and the availability of parts.

Good Luck !


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I have had similar showing a white thick line and was caused by faulty drivers to the LCD display. The most likely component that has failed is the screen. you might be lucky only to have a faulty connector, ie isn't making proper contact, but that is a rare occurrence, Check with your retailer or the manufacturer. Some Monitors actually get a 3 year guarantee. Check on the manufacturers site to see if you are lucky and if so, what you need to do.


----------

